
Bitcoin Has Crashed – What Now? - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.forbes.com/sites/investor/2019/09/25/bitcoin-has-crashed-what-now/
======
rvz
Perhaps this is the best news that has happened for those who missed this
year's dip. The author has just answered his own question in this article.

> I’ll be buying the dip but not in a hurry.

Good. Do that and diversify your cryptocurrency portfolio.

